# Systema School, Manchester, England



## Paul Genge (Aug 22, 2004)

In the last 8 months we have established a school teaching the Russian Martial Arts as taught by Michael Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev.  Lessons are taught by one of the UK's top instructors.  

For those interested in more information please email me at gengept@yahoo.com or check out our web site http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk.

Thanks,

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest


----------

